# What Type Of Color Coats Do You Get?



## HopeforGermanshepherds (Jul 21, 2017)

So A Friend Ask me If I Breed My Two Shepherds a Female Saddle And Male Blanket Back, Would There Be More Bi-colors, Saddles, Blanket Backs, Or Blacks ( Left Is The Female) ( Right Is A Male)


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Unless you know the genetics of the parents, and the genetics of your own dog, you'll never know. GSD coat genetics are impressive. And if coat colour is a determining factor for breeding, then I suggest you find better motivation. I can, however, tell you that you will not get a sable. That's about as precise as it gets.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

If I recall, at least one of your shepherds is mixed and both are VERY young. Some of the pups may take after the other breed(s) of dog that is in your male's family tree. Please do the responsible thing and read up on what can happen with a female that is too young, what medical complications can happen with ANY litter of puppies (can you afford surgery on your female if something goes wrong?). And then the fact that you could be contributing to unwanted dogs sent to a shelter to die if you dont find them all good forever homes.


----------



## HopeforGermanshepherds (Jul 21, 2017)

I’m Not Intending To Breed Any Of Them, My Male Is Gonna Be did neutered Anytime Soon, My Female Has a Hernia So She’ll Be Spayed Also This was Just a Question An How The Puppies Would Look Like If I Bred Them! lol


----------

